# Alloy Wheel Refurb - Powder Coat vs Paint ?



## Boris (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi

I'm looking at getting my wheels refurbed, is power coat or a painted finish the best way to go ?

Thanks


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

This should help :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=242164


----------



## Boris (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok thanks for that.


----------

